# WTF is this?



## Robin Usagani (Apr 6, 2011)

They probably charge people high and send some noobie to the wedding.

Seeking talented student photographers to join our team.


----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

compensation: 200$ HAHAHAHAHA 

to shoot the wedding and edit the shots. this is ugly.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Discount wedding photography, some one is going to be making money off this, they likely will be charging double that amount to the couple, paying the photographer his $200 for just showing up and doing the pictures, and still walking away with money.  Doesn't matter that the pictures may be garbage and this is no different than amateurs showing up and shooting sports at arenas and selling garbage.  Someone just decided it would be easier to put a bunch of amateurs together and work as the front man. Easy money.

It's a great idea, just not so good for the other wedding photographers trying to make a living.


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 6, 2011)

How about "seeking cheap low cost overseas labor to post process photos taken in the great Murikah!"
If out sourcing for the sake of exploiting the labor cost is not wrong, then hiring interns to do the same for less isn't either.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

They're not looking for interns, they are looking for photographers that have  experience with a camera, have a knowledge of photoshop or lightroom. They will be responsible for shooting, not watching someone else shoot while they learn.  I'm guessing that this organization will end up with more photographers applying than they need.  I have no problem with this, someone was smart enough to put it together, the people that SHOULD have a real concern with this is other wedding photographers. Especially the ones that sole income from shooting weddings.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

Ahh, craiglist... There's a reason why I never visit that site anymore :meh:


----------



## bennielou (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know, I hire full time professional wedding photogs (who aren't booked for the day, or just want to do something different). all the time for $250 to come in as a third. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

bennielou said:


> I don't know, I hire full time professional wedding photogs (who aren't booked for the day, or just want to do something different). all the time for $250 to come in as a third. Nothing wrong with that.



well, they are not prime and they wont have to deliver the final product.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well it's better to make something than nothing when you're not working.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Doesn't matter if they are not "prime" and can't deliver the final product, they are cheap, that's all that matters to some people, and it gives someone practice with their camera while screwing up someones wedding.


----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

hey imagemaker, are you the creator of You Are Not a Photographer ?

that website is still gunny tough !


----------



## bennielou (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, that's just stupid, Ghache. Why the hell wouldn't I hire a person that normally charges several thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with me for a few hundred bucks. Your thinking is just dumb.
I'm still the lead, my husband is still the light, and the third gets to play which is very welcome. I don't NEED those shots, but I know I'm gonna get some kick assed stuff. It's all good for my Bride and Groom. The third gets some killer port images at a wedding they might not be able to book, and I get killer images from someone who doesn't have to worry about the "meat". They can float around and do all the cool stuff.
So for $250 I get really cool shots I don't have the time to experiment with. The clients love them. The 3rd has killer images for their port, and everyone is happy. What's the problem?

And I return the favor.  I shoot with them as a third, and I get the coolest stuff because I don't have to worry about everything else.


----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Ok, that's just stupid, Ghache. Why the hell wouldn't I hire a person that normally charges several thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with me for a few hundred bucks. Your thinking is just dumb.
> I'm still the lead, my husband is still the light, and the third gets to play which is very welcome. I don't NEED those shots, but I know I'm gonna get some kick assed stuff. It's all good for my Bride and Groom. The third gets some killer port images at a wedding they might not be able to book, and I get killer images from someone who doesn't have to worry about the "meat". They can float around and do all the cool stuff.
> So for $250 I get really cool shots I don't have the time to experiment with. The clients love them. The 3rd has killer images for their port, and everyone is happy. What's the problem?
> 
> And I return the favor. I shoot with them as a third, and I get the coolest stuff because I don't have to worry about everything else.


 
Did i say i did not agree with you lol? what your doing is totally right. pay the guy who doesnt have a job that day. he shoots is stuff and doesnt have any pressure.....there is no problem.

I was just saying that they are not prime and they wont have to deliver the final product compared to the ads.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, they send me the RAW files and I process everything for my client.  I guess I didn't understand your post.  Sorry!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

ghache, no to the website and to bennielou it's nice to see that he's not trying to pick one of his "stupid" fights with me for a change and no you understood his post just fine.


----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> ghache, no to the website and to bennielou it's nice to see that he's not trying to pick one of his "stupid" fights with me for a change and no you understood his post just fine.


 
why dont you just fcuk off and stop stirring the **** for once you old ****in bag. Im tired of you. LOL


----------



## CCericola (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

CCericola said:


>



hahah seriously. He's an angry old douche. im ignoring him starting now. I can't keep up with his childish argument. The only thing he does is wailing about everything. he should get high and have fun.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Like I said, another bout of stupidity.  Hey gash  I thought you were going to post your web site address for us to look at, you seem to have an opinion and critique on everything, so why not show us what you're made of. Unless of course you don't have anything to back up your comments. No childish argument here, I had no issues with this thread.

So about the web site, when do we get to see what you shoot?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow.. another "Who is better" thread..  i mean reply.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

Everything, on a long enough timeline, turns into a pissing contest, it seems. :roll:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

This has nothing to do with "who's better"  Gash attacks everything I say, I would just like for him to back up with examples of his work to justify his insults. Is that an unfair request?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I don't understand why people thinks it's wrong for people to know who they are talking to.  It's not about a pissing contest or who is better.  It's about getting a feel for the way someone else does things and whether those things jive with the way you do things, and the direction you want to go.

Heck, I bet I've been on and off this forum for about 8 years or better now, and I've met some mad talent here, and some very good friends.  I've also met my share of people who I wouldn't want to emulate.
You never know, till ya know.

Anyhoo, I try to listen to all opinions.  But you can't take everyone's opinion, or you would spin around in circles all day trying to please everyone.  I think knowing someone's work helps to get me in the right direction.

JMO.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 6, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Everything, on a long enough timeline, turns into a pissing contest, it seems. :roll:


 On TPF...yes...yes it does...


----------



## ghache (Apr 6, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Like I said, another bout of stupidity. Hey gash I thought you were going to post your web site address for us to look at, you seem to have an opinion and critique on everything, so why not show us what you're made of. Unless of course you don't have anything to back up your comments. No childish argument here, I had no issues with this thread.
> 
> So about the web site, when do we get to see what you shoot?




I posted the link of my website about 20 times on this forum, you should really use the search button before you start another thread that has been discussed 10 time. now use the search button, stop acting like a *****, stop crying about everything. have a great day.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, you must have posted it before I joined this forum, i'll see if I can find it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well small world who would have guessed  that you live in the National Capital region, Hull or Gatineau or Ottawa?


----------



## ziplock122949 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have seen a site for something like this (in Colorado) a few months ago. For a student, getting paid instead of a unpaid internship is good. Their prices where not very expensive (if it is the same company) and they say they use students to build their portfolios and build their experience.


----------

